

Ask HN: What are the best free tools out there for analytics? - vishalzone2002

I am aware of google analytics, webmaster, etc. What other tools exists and how do you use it?
======
jhwhite
Mixpanel has a free tier for their engagement and people plans.

I'm only played around with Mixpanel a little bit. I'm a little more well
versed in KISSmetrics but they don't have a free tier.

Mailchimp isn't an analytics tool but they offer analytics on their mail
campaigns and they have a fairly large free tier.

------
owlish
Piwik is a nice self-hosted alternative to Google Analytics. We've used it for
several projects and it works pretty well.

